# Favorite Multi-



## Shane1974 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok Bros-
What is your favorite Multi?? Triad? Animal Pak?
Anavite? Opti-Men? Or something else??


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 24, 2012)

I try Animal Pak and opti, there good. I try many others but one I was told by shrugs and looks bad a$$ is this one
http://9adayplus.com/


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 24, 2012)

I take opti-men. Pretty solid profile, and I like the extras it has in it.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 24, 2012)

Whatever is on sale.


----------



## HH (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Pikiki (Jun 24, 2012)

HH said:


>



lmfao...I`m sure you do


----------



## HH (Jun 24, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> lmfao...I`m sure you do



hahahahaha


----------



## beasto (Jun 24, 2012)

Been running Myovite for around 6 months and I like it. But I still like them Flintstone's Vite's that moms used to give me when I was little. LMAO Good one Pikiki!!!!!!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been usig Anavite for 6 months, expensive but looks good on paper.


----------



## amore169 (Jun 27, 2012)

I use Animal Pak and Anavite, I rotate them every month or so.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

opti mens, NOW adam, RLS 3d multi, theres a few out there.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 27, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Whatever is on sale.



yep, same here.


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 14, 2012)

HH said:


>



Hey 10,000,000 strong and growing. Any other multi able to say that?


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 14, 2012)

I love the profile of the Orange Triads but taking six pills a day is bullshit so after having spent a ton of money for several years I now take Men's One A Day. My doc says you piss out a large percentage of anything you take in a multi. I don't know but I know I eat very well so I hope I get most of my nutritional needs met via my diet.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 14, 2012)

i take ALIVE! MENS ONE A DAY has energy stuff as well as prostate stuff and other things in it!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 14, 2012)

Centrum Silver with added fiber for me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2012)

Gaspari Anavite which was recently reformulated


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 15, 2012)

Opti-Men FTW


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gaspari Anavite which was recently reformulated



Sure was- more Vitamin D.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive taken opti-men, animal pak, orange triad......all of them make you piss mutant colors and I didnt notice feeling any different taking any of them.  Might as well go with flinstones.


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

I buy the one day multi that they sell at vitamin shoppe.
Big worm cool avi!!!!


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gaspari Anavite which was recently reformulated



You take 3 or 6 tabs a day?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2012)

Vitamin Shoppe brand called "From the Earth"


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 25, 2012)

I like Orange Traid


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 25, 2012)

j2048b said:


> i take ALIVE! MENS ONE A DAY has energy stuff as well as prostate stuff and other things in it!



Just bought these today after running every damn multi under the sun. They have an excellent profile and I got 50 for about 8.50 at WallyWorld. 

MANY of the water soluble multi vitamins you end up pissing out. It's damned if you do damned if you don't I think. My doctor is not a big fan of multis and preaches getting the main vitamins through whole food (I agree with that part).

I said this earlier - now all I look for is the number I have to take a day. As much as I liked the profile of the Orange Triad - they broke me of ever taking six to eight big ass sticky horse pills a day again for a damn multi.


----------

